# Altima Aftermarket Parts



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

Where can I find many parts for my Altima? i'm having hard time to find cat-back exhaust and header and cold air intake for my car. i already found a hotshot header but i don't think it's that good because it said it only increases 6 hp.. that's not too much..


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

blackaltima said:


> Where can I find many parts for my Altima? i'm having hard time to find cat-back exhaust and header and cold air intake for my car. i already found a hotshot header but i don't think it's that good because it said it only increases 6 hp.. that's not too much..


their are many places, but here a good one to start at: www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Black Hornet said:


> their are many places, but here a good one to start at: www.southwestautoworks.com


I second that as the first place to start.

Troy


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

i have been there before and they only sell hotshot and stillen performance parts.. i think they suck and i want a injen cold air intake but can't find a website to order it around..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

blackaltima said:


> i have been there before and they only sell hotshot and stillen performance parts.. i think they suck and i want a injen cold air intake but can't find a website to order it around..


Injen doesn't show an intake for the 93-97 Altima, but Jim Wolf has a pop charger intake for it.
The Hotshot header is a good piece but there is also the Jim Wolf header as well.









Troy


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

hmm, if i get this JWT header, where can i find cat-back exhaust to fit JWT header?? and i probably will get hotshot cold air intake since it got pipes and stuff


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

blackaltima said:


> hmm, if i get this JWT header, where can i find cat-back exhaust to fit JWT header?? and i probably will get hotshot cold air intake since it got pipes and stuff


there's a group buy at altimas.net right now that will help resolve your plight. can't seem to paste in the link. Troy, do you know about that thread?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Black Hornet said:


> there's a group buy at altimas.net right now that will help resolve your plight. can't seem to paste in the link. Troy, do you know about that thread?


Thanks Fred, 
I didn't know about that group buy. Are you referring to the cat-back exhaust here? http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=138409 

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Thanks Fred,
> I didn't know about that group buy. Are you referring to the cat-back exhaust here? http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=138409
> 
> Troy


  yep


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I just used a Injen warm air intake with an adapter on mine. You could use the Place Racing cold air intake piping with an injen filter.


----------

